

Drill breaks through to trapped Chilean miners - edw519
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/39558833/ns/world_news-americas/

======
kingkawn
I don't know how long the extraction process will take per person, but the
experience of being the last one out would be unimaginable.

~~~
semanticist
Channel 4 news in the UK said 20-40 minutes per person, with the capsule
having 90 minutes worth of oxygen in it.

They showed the capsule - it wouldn't be a place I'd want to spend 40 minutes
of my life. (Although, obviously, it's better than the alternative.)

------
AlexMuir
I hope they've all sold their stories and exclusive coming-up pictures for
what they're actually worth. The footage of the first one up is going to be on
every news show around the world.

------
drats
Hacker News?

